# Boat sank at pymatuning 6/28



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Yesterday at pymatuning a boat sank by stocker island towards middle of lake, guess water was too rough for their boat and it took some over the side. Thankfully another boat was near by and was able to get the guys out of the water quickly. Wasn't any of you guys here was it?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Crazy, I got there early evening and it was light chop. Must have been bad earlier or something else.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank God someone was there to help.


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

We had a walleye tournament yesterday on pymatuming. There was at least 10 boats around stocker Island me being one of them all day and we didnt see anything. The lake was not choppy at all.


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Warrior is right, I was in both tournaments saturday and sunday. Saturdays chop was a little worse but not to bad, I also fished that area never saw anything.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Doesn't take long for 14footer to sink.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I asked one of the rangers yesterday. He knew nothing. If it really sank they need to report that


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

fishing pole said:


> I asked one of the rangers yesterday. He knew nothing. If it really sank they need to report that


I agree it needs reported, it shouldn't be left sitting on the bottom


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Got any GPS coordinates for the boat? Them eyes are gonna be all over an aluminum 14'.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Some big Musky probably has the boat mounted bragging to his buddies about how he caught it!


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Saw it on facebook page, said middle of lake near stocker. Sure you can find it with side imaging.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw that same post on the Mosquito fishing reports page!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Opsman (May 30, 2012)

The incident did happen. The lake was choppy, two guys in a twelve foot boat. Motor died I don't know if they capsized or just took on too much water but they ended up in the lake Lucky both had life preservers on because neither could swim. Nearby boat that had two motors lifted the kicker and ran the big one to get to them in time. Apparently they are leaving the boat in the lake for the time being so the local water rescue teams can use it for training. (How to float a boat up from the bottom)


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I assume this was an older boat that wasn't neutrally buoyant?
Glad the folks are OK regardless........


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

since everyone's OK judt gotta tell my Pymy story about the old guy that lived in one of the trailer parks there, he'd guide me n Dad and go out with us on occasion. Once we took his boat (14footer) where he used an old metal outdoor rocking chair to sit in the boat with. He'd just rock back n forth with the rhythm of the waves while showing me how to work a flatfish. That eye chop almost got him over the side more than once. We always got eyes though, great fishery.


----------

